# Advice on first purchase



## goreyboggs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all, Im looking to get a slot car set for me and my daughter to play with in my basement. I have been looking at the scx 1/43. Is that a good set? Is there better out there? Also would it be easy for my 7 year old to use? Are there used ones out there for sale? Sorry for all the questions!! im kinda excited!!!


Jeff


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

This site has lots of HO scale people (1/87- 1/64) hot wheels size
LifeLike has some good cars and sets for starters
http://www.scaleauto.com/lifelike/sets.htm
$12.00 cars
http://www.scaleauto.com/lifelike/cars.htm


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi goreyboggs
Like cwbam said there are alot of guys and gals in here that do more on the HO scale size. Not to say you shouldn't get the track you want. It just might be easier for you to get more cars and such in the HO scale.
There are also alot of guys in here that can do just about any body you want but can't get in a resin cast in HO scale to.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Get what you feel comfortable with. I've got 1/24,1/32,1/43 and HO. They're all fun. Around here it's mostly HO, there's other places it's 1/32.What you like and most of all what's fun to you is important.
The 1/43 is an excellent thing to have fun with, kind of limited on cars, for now, but hopefully that will change.
Basicly it comes down to room, how much room do you have for this. If you have the room , 1/32 is the way to go, limited space, HO, ton's of options in either one. If you just want to have fun look at the 1/43, some neat cars, plenty of detail, the cars are tuff as nails and you can have fun, isn't what this is all about? Just my opnoins


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I would say 1/43 is the way to go if you are just starting out --- as long as you have the room to make a decent size layout. 1/43 cars will cost less than HO cars, which now run a minimum of around $20. And HO cars can require some maintenance to run well, although some run well right out of the box.

Whichever you choose, don't go crazy right from the start. Get a decent size layout and a few cars and give it a try.

The only thing I do not know is the availability of 1/43 track and its cost. SCX may not be the best choice for 1/43 as its availability has been spotty. I would go with Carrera GO cars and sets. There are actually a lot of Carrera 1/43 cars with most models only available in Germany and Austria; but there is enough of a selection here in the US. And the Carrera cars will cost between $12 and $18, making them less expensive than HO.

For a real inexpensive introduction to 1/43, you can pick up Fast Lane sets at TRU and try them out. Not the highest quality, but you get a lot of cars and track for the money. Just find a way to run them off electricity, not batteries.

Joe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I would also like to add that Hobby Lobby has the Carrera Go Pink cars on the Clearance ailse for like 6 bux. So you could get your Duaghter one of these to enjoy Alos have toe Tow mater trcukx in 1/43rd scale on the Cheap ailse too. somethin g to look at. Between Dolls and boyz you only have so much time to be a part of thier lives So N'joy it.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Jeff, I'd suggest letting people know where you live so racers of different scales could give you information on local races. Hopefully there'll be some racing in your area.

Bob Weichbrodt
HO scale racing and collecting
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## goreyboggs (Nov 23, 2009)

Im in michigan, It looks looks ill take a look at the carrera go line. Will these be easy to drive as well? I see they use a thumb throttle.


----------



## goreyboggs (Nov 23, 2009)

Also will the Carrera GO cars work on the scx track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, and yes...
My little boy drives Caarrera _Go_ and he is only 2.
All he knows is flat out, so I use some banked track to help him.
The thumb controllers have 2 "gears". A slow gear without
the boost button, and a fast one with the boost button.
If your kid runs without the boost she won't come off.


----------



## goreyboggs (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked up a Carrera GO from hobby lobby today for $50. I brought it home and it quit working after 15 min. So i packed it back up. Ill take it back tomorrow. I really did't like the boost button very much. I may order a scx 1/43 and give that a try.

Jeff


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

If you haven't done so yet check out the 1/43 forums. 
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14
http://www.homeracingworld.us/viewforum.php?f=6
http://www.slotforum.com/forums/index.php?showforum=167
:thumbsup:


----------

